# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Мои песни

## RomanS_fantom

несколько моих песен.


Мне нравится...

Мне нравится все, о чем ты мечатешь.

Мне нравится все зачем ты живешь.

Мне нравится все и ты это знаешь.

Мне нравится все, но ты же не ждешь.



Мне нравятся волосы, плечи и руки,

И запах твоих обнаженных грудей.

И где-то внутри ты наверное знаешь, и  хочешь,

Быть самой счастливой, быть может моей.



 Ты помнишь слова и ты знаешь расклады

Ты веришь, что не во что верить. Поверь!

 Что лучше тебя - разговоры награда,

Живут уже сотни таких же людей.



Разбила лучи в разноцветных стаканах,

На белом столе одинокая тень.

Мне нравишься ты и ты это знаешь. На утро

Прощай и прости начался новый день.



Мне нравится все, о чем ты мечатешь.

Мне нравится все зачем ты живешь.

Мне нравится все и ты это знаешь.

Прошел еще день - его не вернешь...  



*Завтрашний день война..

Завтрашний день - ВОЙНА, я играю в нем роль

Город запер наши души в домах, разменяв их на вечный покой.

Катиться катиться жизнь-метро, нервно пульсирует магистраль

Город забыл про людей давно и ему никого не жаль

Припев: 

И эта ночь с миллионами неоновых глаз

И этот день с миллиардами несказнных фраз

И эта жизнь обнищавшая с каждым из нас

Похожа на ограненный в железо алмаз



Нет ничего важней, я выбираю нас

Дождь пройдет и смоет пыль снаших глаз - здесь только ты и я

Золото всех времен, счастье лишь только сон

Мне хорошо, когда мы одни... и не одни потом

Припев:

И эта ночь с миллионами неоновых глаз

И этот день с миллиардами несказнных фраз

И эта жизнь засверкавшая с каждым из нас

Похожа на врученный в подарок алмаз...*



*Лето. Финский

Лето в финском заливе, друзья, трава, книги и последний луч солнца лежит на перине

А за моей спиной, неба кусок голубой, а над моей головой - любовь...

Ромео умер, джульета застрелилась. Все как в жизни у них получилось 

Ничего у них не случилось - вам и не снилось

А мимо едут на мерседесах - ангелы, дьяволы, феи, принцессы, а стюардессы... разносят гашиш

Милая дай прикурить и ложись, ты уже третии сутки не спишь, и ложись....

                                                                                                                        Закрой глаза...

Нервные  пальцы, сдавленный крик, боли мгновенья , взрывная волна

Если бы не было любви в глазах у них, я бы сказал, что это война

И по щекам слезы рекой, теплым дождем смывает с ног

Если бы не было любви в глазах у них, я бы сказал, что это потоп. 

А мимо едут на мерседесах - ангелы, дьяволы, феи, принцессы, а стюардессы... разносят гашиш

Милая дай прикурить и ложись, ты уже третии сутки не спишь, и ложись....

                                                                                                                         Закрой глаза...

Серые камни, соленый закат, шепчутся сосны, черные камни тайны хранят

Знаю, что надо делать , и знаю , что уже поздно.... 
*


*Ты у меня*

В зависимости от ситуации я различаю такие градации:

Черное-белое, темное-светлое, плохое-хорошее, конечно-наверное

Можешь сказать все то, что хочеться, а та что моет  полы наверное уборщица

А та, что смеется, наверное дразниться, а в общем и в целом - какая Вам разница?

Кому    надо,    чтобы  падали звезды, зачем умирать, когда уже поздно

И почему ты вчера назвала меня гадом, и кто виноград, окрестил виноградом

А в общем и в целом какая мне разница, ВЕДЬ ТЫ у меня такая КРАСАВИЦА

И ТЫ у меня такая проказница и мне это нравиться - мне это нравиться!!!

Идешь в магазин, сидишь на работе, потом домой к своей старой тете

И думаешь все таки может случиться, что мир в один миг вдруг изменИться

Но Можешь думать все то, что хочеться, а та что моет  полы наверное уборщица

А та, что смеется, наверное дразниться, а в общем и в целом - какая Вам разница?

Кому    надо,    чтобы  падали звезды, зачем умирать, когда уже поздно

И почему ты вчера назвала меня гадом, и кто виноград, окрестил виноградом

А в общем и в целом какая мне разница, ВЕДЬ ТЫ у меня такая КРАСАВИЦА

И ТЫ у меня такая проказница и мне это нравиться - мне это нравиться!!!

Весна и лето в солнце одеты

посмотри улыбнись моя джульета

посмотри улыбнись одерни платье

ведь на всю ночь идем гулять мы

И пусть кругом говорят все то что хочеться

А та, что мыла полы теперь переводчица

А та, что смеялась нянчиться с дочерью

А в общем и в целом какая мне разница, ВЕДЬ ТЫ у меня такая КРАСАВИЦА

И ТЫ у меня такая проказница и мне это нравиться - мне это нравиться!!!

 А в общем и в целом какое всем дело ----- До-НАС-с-ТО-БОЙ!





*ПРАВДА.

Медленно, медленно, медленно капает смерть                   прямо ангелам в руки.

Жизнь продолжается каждую тысячу лет                               в конце концов умирая со скуки.

Кажеться я никого не просил начинать                                  начинать все сначала.

Ангелы смотрят на все с удивленным лицом и не могут понять, что же им помешало...

Довести до ума                                                                           этот маленький мир 

Бог вышел в отставку  и ходит                                                  за молоком в магазин

СчАстливый лишь оттого,                                                          что уже навсегда все забыл

А я люблю говорить с оппонентом небесной конторы        ОН один знает правду

Ночью на кухне мы пьем в тишине, и можно подумать, что мы молчим - ждем "светлое завтра"

А ночью шел дождь из всех наших слез                                   ну а мы танцевали

Праздникам нету конца - вся жизнь невсерьез                      и нету печали

Если ты хочешь мне что-то сказать, то скажи                         ЗАВТРА просто не будет

Все наши цели теперь навсегда миражи наших сломанных судеб....заколдованных судеб.... 
*


Маргарита...

Можно сказать, что небо над нами это только игра

Можно понять, когда меня убивают это только война

Когда по сердцу мелко, бьется - только не тронь

Когда по стенке бьет соседка надоевший пароль

Когда ты помнишь все сидишь и ждешь у окна

В толпе разглядывая лица...



  Когда день не день , и за окном печаль ,

  Она выходит  в свое окно - гуляет по ночам

В  толпе разглядывая лица...



Можно простить кого угодно, время спустя

Можно любить кого угодно , лишь бы тебя

А сердце бьется, горит, пылает словно огонь,

Минуты жизни мгновенья а ночью новая боль

А с ним так просто - жить, чтобы летать  

В  толпе разглядывая лица...



     Когда день не день , и за окном печаль ,

    Она выходит  в свое окно - гуляет по ночам

В  толпе разглядывая лица...


_Лолита
Лолита живет в соседнем подьезде, в окружении голых постылых стен.
Лолита мечтает найти свое счастье , весна рок-н-ролл, но меня рядом нет.
Лолита хочет много детей . хочет гулять с ними по улице....     ВЕСНОЙ
И летом гулять с ними по улице, но не со мной.


               ЛОЛИТА ГРОЗНО СМОТРИТ НА ВСЕ, НА  ТО, ЧТО ....
МЕШАЕТ ЕЙ ТАНЦЕВАТЬ С ДРУЗЬЯМИ !
МЕШАЕТ ЕЙ ТАНЦЕВАТЬ С ДРУЗЬЯМИ !
МЕШАЕТ ЕЙ ТАНЦЕВАТЬ С ДРУЗЬЯМИ !
МЕШАЕТ ЕЙ........


Лолита знает себя другой, видит себя в ожидании бала, В розовом платье в ожидании бала
Лолита выходит из клуба в ночь, чтобы покурить но вспоминает, что "завязала"
Лолита раскажет плохой анекдот, и уйдет одна .... обычно одна и не одна иногда
Я беру ее за руку , бархат кожи, тишина......


                       ЛОЛИТА НА МИГ ЗАКРЫВАЕТ ГЛАЗА......
                    ЛОЛИТА НА МИГ ОСТАЕТСЯ ОДНА.......
                  ЗАКРЫВАЕТ ГЛАЗА.....
                ОСТАЕТСЯ ОДНА..................................................


Лолита просто убьет любого кто мешает ей жить!
Лолита лежит в холодной постели и не хочет ни о чем говорить
Лолита грозно смотрит на все....


                                                НА  ТО, ЧТО ....
МЕШАЕТ ЕЙ ТАНЦЕВАТЬ С ДРУЗЬЯМИ !!!
МЕШАЕТ ЕЙ ТАНЦЕВАТЬ С ДРУЗЬЯМИ !!!
МЕШАЕТ ЕЙ ТАНЦЕВАТЬ С ДРУЗЬЯМИ !!!
МЕШАЕТ ЕЙ......................
_


Вся ночь впереди

А вчера я услышал , ты сказала -" люблю "

Голос в трубке телефонной какой-то родной

Но сегодня или завтра по календарю..... мне нужен кто-то другой



Я не верю ни слову я не верю словам

Может просто дотронься до моей щеки 

Завтра утром и ты, и я идем по домам

Вся ночь впереди!!!



Инка

Как выходил олень-золотые рога

Как распускалась одолень-трава

Как солнышко гуляло над снегом белымъ

Так это мы гуляем под синим небом

И луна,

глядит как я,

ухожу

навсегда...



Как ванька дурак валялся на печи

Как выходили ночью под деревню басмачи

Как  босиком пройти по лезвию бритвы 

А это мы гуляем, гуляем, иль не видно?

И луна,

глядит как я,

ухожу

навсегда...



Как начинаешь понимать, что то, что было не вернется

Что жизнь уже пройдет, а так и не начнется,

Что ты всю жизнь один, а лучше б двое

А все равно братва гуляй, а все пустое 

И луна,

глядит как я,

ухожу

навсегда...



Наша жизнь

Прошел еще день - ни шагу вперед, квартира, работа, друзья и завод

Прошел еще день - ни шагу назад. И жизнь это просто игрушечный ад.

Прошли увлеченья. Была ли любовь? Проехали милая, не порти кровь

Прошли то, что надо пройти  в сапогах. Мы дома а кто-то вернулся в гробах

Оглянись  - это наша жизнь

Прошли километры избитых дорог, за окнами вьюга и красные STOP

Проплыли 109 морей, 100 берез, и зиму, и лето лишь ветер унес

Прошли то, что надо и будем идти, ведь в жизни нам нету другого пути

 Оглянись  - это наша жизнь

----------

